# كيف خبأت القوات الجوية العراقية ، أحدث طائراتها الميج في الرمال حتي لا يتوصل إليهم ا



## يحي الشاعر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف خبأت القوات الجوية العراقية ، أحدث طائراتها الميج في الرمال 
حتي لا يتوصل إليهم الأمريكيين *​ 


مضت شهور طويلة ، بعد إنتهاء هزيمة العراق ... وأخذ الأمريكيين يبحثوا عن الطائرات المقاتلة الميج الحديثة (طراز 23 و25 وسوخوي غيرهم) ... ومسجوا الصحراء بالصور ... ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من الوصول إلي المقاتلات أو قاذفات القنابل .. أو الطائرات التي إستولي العراق عليهم من إيران 

ولكن ... "الرشوة" ... والخيانة .. مكنتهم من معرفة "الوسيلة" ... و "المكان" .... فقامت طائراتهم بمسح جزي بالأشعتة تحت البنفسجية .... وأخبرا وجدوا ما كانوا يبحثون عنه .... 

لقد فشللت التقنية الأمريكية ، علي مدار الشهور في إكتشاف أسرار حافظ عليها العراقيون ... بينما فشلنا "خلال 1967" في حماية طائراتنا من الهجوم الجوي الإسرائيلي ...

كان في إمكانهم "تفجير الطائرات" .. وحرقها ... أو "تــركهـــا" والهروب ... كما فعل غيرهم ...

ولكنهم لجأوا إلي الحيلة والطبيعة 


د. يحي الشاعر



> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## جاسر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لك , ونسال الله العزيز الكبير أن يهئ لهذه الأمة أمر رشد


----------



## عماد المشهداني (13 ديسمبر 2009)

فقط احب ان انبه حضرة الدكتور ان العراق لم يهزم لكنه خسر المعركة بعد صمود دام ثلاثة عشر سنة من الحصار والقصف اليومي لجميع مدنه وبعد ان جمع العدو ضدنا ثلاث وثلاثين دولة عربية واجنبية قدموا للامريكان كل انواع الدعم فاتحين اجواءهم واراضيهم وبحارهم لطائرات ودبابات واساطيل العدو حتى تجرا الامريكان واعوانهم ان يدنسوا ارض الابطال المجاهدين الصامدين الصابرين ولا زالوا يذبحوا ابناءه لانهم على يقين ان هذا الشعب العظيم لم يمت ولن يمت وسيبقى شوكة في عيون اعداء الامة 
واتحدى اي شعب من شعوب العالم ان يتعرض لما تعرض ويتعرض له شعب العراق ويبقى شامخا على خريطة الارض . فالهجمة اكبر من ان توصف او يتخيلها انسان منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى الان ... وانظر الى حال العرب اليوم بعد ان حاصروا ثم قتلوا اسد الامة ... انظر الى حالهم والقادم اسوء ... وليس امامنا الا ان نقول ( على نفسها جنت براقش )
المجد للعراق الجريح ولشعبه الابي والرحمة لشهداءه الاكرم منا جميعا
وحسبنا الله على كل من اذانا ( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون ) فدماء ملوني شهيد وخمسة ملايين مشرد لن يضيعها الله ابدا


----------



## eng.lana (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم عى هذا الموضوع ولكنه حقا مؤلم .
مؤلم انك ترى بلدك وثرواتك وامكانياتك الكبيرة وقد تكالبت عليها ذئاب وقد خانته كلاب وقد سرق منه وجوه يأنف رؤياها كل محب لبلده وامته ولا يامن على نفسه جوارها.
رحم الله كل شهدائنا وخاصة من طالتهم يد الغدر والاغتيال من طيارينا الاكفاء الذين دافعوا عن حمى الوطن طوال عقود.
ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكراً لك , ونسال الله العزيز الكبير أن يهئ لهذه الأمة أمر رشد


 

شكرا لك ، علي سطورك وتعليقك

يمكنني أن أحس ، بتمزق القلب ، لما رأيته 

أؤكد لك ، بأن قلبي ووجداني قد تكزقا ... وأن الألم قد عصر قلبي بشكل شديد
لا يمكن وصفه ....

سأضع في النهاية ، تعليقات ، إخوة عرب من منتدي "الفكر القومي العربي" الذي أشترك فيه أيضا
حيث أن الأخ العزيز الأستاذ فائز البرازي ، قد وجه أسئلة معينة .. تدعونا للتمعن 

أرجو أن تعذروني ، علي نشر تلك الحقائق ... ولكن ، الحقيقة غالبا ما تكون مرة 
ويقولوا أن أفضل دواء ، يتميز بالمرارة ..... ما دام لا ينعكس علي نفسيتنا وأنفسنا 




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> فقط احب ان انبه حضرة الدكتور ان العراق لم يهزم لكنه خسر المعركة بعد صمود دام ثلاثة عشر سنة من الحصار والقصف اليومي لجميع مدنه وبعد ان جمع العدو ضدنا ثلاث وثلاثين دولة عربية واجنبية قدموا للامريكان كل انواع الدعم فاتحين اجواءهم واراضيهم وبحارهم لطائرات ودبابات واساطيل العدو حتى تجرا الامريكان واعوانهم ان يدنسوا ارض الابطال المجاهدين الصامدين الصابرين ولا زالوا يذبحوا ابناءه لانهم على يقين ان هذا الشعب العظيم لم يمت ولن يمت وسيبقى شوكة في عيون اعداء الامة
> واتحدى اي شعب من شعوب العالم ان يتعرض لما تعرض ويتعرض له شعب العراق ويبقى شامخا على خريطة الارض . فالهجمة اكبر من ان توصف او يتخيلها انسان منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى الان ... وانظر الى حال العرب اليوم بعد ان حاصروا ثم قتلوا اسد الامة ... انظر الى حالهم والقادم اسوء ... وليس امامنا الا ان نقول ( على نفسها جنت براقش )
> المجد للعراق الجريح ولشعبه الابي والرحمة لشهداءه الاكرم منا جميعا
> وحسبنا الله على كل من اذانا ( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون ) فدماء ملوني شهيد وخمسة ملايين مشرد لن يضيعها الله ابدا


 


أخي العربي ، 

يعلم الله ، كيف نحس معكم .... 

لا يوجه بهذا الموضوع ، أي لوم للشعب العراقي ... ولكن توضع حقائق أمام القاريء
حتي نعرف "مصائب" أمتنا .... وشعوبنا .... من االمحيط الأطلسي إلي لخليج الفارسي
هكذا كانت "الجملة" ... ولا يقصد أي تلميح سياسي ... رغم "صحة واقعيته" 

ساضه في النهاية ، تعليق أخوين ... وتعليقي عليهما ....

ما نبغيه ... هو "الوعي" ... وليس "التهجم" إطلاقا 

الوعي ، يحصل عليه ، عن التمكن من المعرفة .... ويكفي أن نتذكر قول وأحاديث سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وحثنا علي طلب العلم ولو في الصين 

لا تؤاخذني علي نشر الصور الأليمة .... ولكن ، إذا لم نعرف ..ز فسنبقي في ظلام "الجهل" ...
و "الجهل" هو أفضل قاتل لأي أمة وشخص ... 

أدعوالله أن لا يتكرر هذا الوضع مرة أخري ... وتسعد رمال الصحراء ، بمئات الملايين من "ثروة"
ضاعت وإنقضت ... ومعها تاريخ "مهد الثقافة العربية" ... وبغداد هارون الرشيد 



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.lana قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي الكريم عى هذا الموضوع ولكنه حقا مؤلم .
> مؤلم انك ترى بلدك وثرواتك وامكانياتك الكبيرة وقد تكالبت عليها ذئاب وقد خانته كلاب وقد سرق منه وجوه يأنف رؤياها كل محب لبلده وامته ولا يامن على نفسه جوارها.
> رحم الله كل شهدائنا وخاصة من طالتهم يد الغدر والاغتيال من طيارينا الاكفاء الذين دافعوا عن حمى الوطن طوال عقود.
> ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله


 

لا شكر علي واجب 

أتفق معك في سطورك وإحساساتك .... ومشاعرك 

لست أدري ماذا أقول عن "قدرنا" ... الذي أدي إلي "مصيرنا" 

سيبقي دائما "الحكمة" الموجودة في بيت الشعر التالي ، حافزا لنا .... يتحتم علينا أن نتذكره

وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ، ولكن تطلب الدنيا غلابا 


لقد تغير لون شوارع وأسواق بغداد .... إلي اللون الأحمر 

وأصبح الدم "العراقي" .... علامة تمزق قلب أمة ..... 

والآن ... تزاح الرمال ،عن تاريخها العسكري ..... لتضيف لونا إضافيا 
ولكنه ... يلطخجزء من تاريخها 



لكم الله ... في أحزانكم وآلامكن 




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

فيما يلي ، سطورإخوة زملاء في منتدي الفكر القومي العربي ... وردي عليهما 

سطورهما لهم ما بينهم ... وعليهم ما يحملون من معاني 

يبقي السؤال الهام والرئيسي الذي لا يمكن الرد عليه بشكل بسيط ، يتقبله الجميع ....


لـــمــــــــــــــــاذا ...... ؟؟؟؟؟؟



د. يحي الشاعر



> خالد العزاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الدكتوريحيى الشاعر
> ...


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

> فقط احب ان انبه حضرة الدكتور ان العراق لم يهزم لكنه خسر المعركة بعد صمود دام ثلاثة عشر سنة من الحصار والقصف اليومي لجميع مدنه وبعد ان جمع العدو ضدنا ثلاث وثلاثين دولة عربية واجنبية قدموا للامريكان كل انواع الدعم فاتحين اجواءهم واراضيهم وبحارهم لطائرات ودبابات واساطيل العدو حتى تجرا الامريكان واعوانهم ان يدنسوا ارض الابطال المجاهدين الصامدين الصابرين ولا زالوا يذبحوا ابناءه لانهم على يقين ان هذا الشعب العظيم لم يمت ولن يمت وسيبقى شوكة في عيون اعداء الامة
> واتحدى اي شعب من شعوب العالم ان يتعرض لما تعرض ويتعرض له شعب العراق ويبقى شامخا على خريطة الارض . فالهجمة اكبر من ان توصف او يتخيلها انسان منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى الان ... وانظر الى حال العرب اليوم بعد ان حاصروا ثم قتلوا اسد الامة ... انظر الى حالهم والقادم اسوء ... وليس امامنا الا ان نقول ( على نفسها جنت براقش )
> المجد للعراق الجريح ولشعبه الابي والرحمة لشهداءه الاكرم منا جميعا
> وحسبنا الله على كل من اذانا ( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون ) فدماء ملوني شهيد وخمسة ملايين مشرد لن يضيعها الله ابدا



حضرتك مش محتاج تقول الكلام دة و تدافع عن العراق و شعبة
المقاومة العراقية الى الان بتكبد الامريكان خساير فادحة 
و ربنا معاكم و ينصركم عليهم يا رب


و شكرا يا دكتور يحيى على الموضوع القيم دة


----------



## خالد الماكس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله واكبر على كل معتدي 
الله اكبر على كل خائن 
الله واكبر ياعالم 
شكرا للجميع على ارائكم ومواضيعكم


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتذر علي إزالة السطور ، فقد تمت إزالة السطور بواسطتي ، لأنهم يخصون موضوع آخر (حلوان 300) 


د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> حضرتك مش محتاج تقول الكلام دة و تدافع عن العراق و شعبة
> المقاومة العراقية الى الان بتكبد الامريكان خساير فادحة
> و ربنا معاكم و ينصركم عليهم يا رب
> 
> و شكرا يا دكتور يحيى على الموضوع القيم دة


 

شكرا لك باشمهندس أيمن 

إن شاء الله ، للموضوع بقية ... وتكملو متواصلة



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

خالد الماكس قال:


> الله واكبر على كل معتدي
> الله اكبر على كل خائن
> الله واكبر ياعالم
> شكرا للجميع على ارائكم ومواضيعكم


 

شكرا لك علي زيارتك وعلي سطورك


د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ​

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## م لؤى محمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه على دماغ الناس دية


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال وجيه 00 يبي اجابه 
لماذا نحن نشتري الطائرات والدبابات وغيرها من العتاد العسكري ..لماذا بالله عليكم 
هل نخبئه تحت التراب عند اي عدوان على بلادنا واراضينا ..؟ وهل هذه هي الفكرة العبقرية كما تقولون ..؟؟ لا ادري لربما انا من عصر اخر وانت من زمان مختلف .


----------



## يحي الشاعر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> سؤال وجيه 00 يبي اجابه
> لماذا نحن نشتري الطائرات والدبابات وغيرها من العتاد العسكري ..لماذا بالله عليكم
> هل نخبئه تحت التراب عند اي عدوان على بلادنا واراضينا ..؟ وهل هذه هي الفكرة العبقرية كما تقولون ..؟؟ لا ادري لربما انا من عصر اخر وانت من زمان مختلف .


 

الأخ الفاضل 

أنت لست من زمن آخر في تفكيرك .... 

أنت "أيضا" وطني يؤمن بضرورة تقديم أعز ما نملك "للوطن" 

لقد كتب الله علينا القتال .. لندافع عن الأرض الطيبة التي نشأنا عليها .... وليس لنهرب ونتركها لغيرنا ... (صالحة وكاملة) ... كما سبق وحدث ذلك ... وتكرر .... 1956 و 1967 و ......... غير ذلك
من الحروب ....

الصور القاسية ، هم دليل واضح علي "مصيبة" تكمن في نفوس عدد منا ... ولكن هذه الصور لا تطمس إطلاقا ، أن هناك أيضا أبطال .... حاربو ... وقتلوا .... العدو .... وإستشهدوا

هذه الصور ، لا تمثل شعب العراق ولا شعب مصر ولا أي شعب عربي ... ولكنها دليل علي "المصيبة" التي تتمكن في قلوب عدد من في منطقتنا ..... 

قلبي يمتليء حزنا ... ويتمزق من الأسي 




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## shemerly (27 فبراير 2010)

ولا تحسبن الله غافل عما يعمل الظالمون
العزة لله ولرسوله والمؤمنون
النصر للعرب والشرف للعراق ولفلسطين


----------



## بن عاطف (27 فبراير 2010)

رحم الله امرءا عرف قدر نفسه ونحن الان عرفنا قدر انفسنا بعد ان فقدنا ابطالا رغم اخطاءهم كان البعض ولايزالون يرونهم خطرا على الامة العربية والاسلامية ولكن بعد الذي صار تبين الحق وقد قال الله( وعسى ان تكرهو شيئا وهو خير لكم) اللهم نور بصائرنا ولهدنل الى الطريق القويم


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

مع كل الاسف ان كل هذه الاموال والارواح كانت بيد طغاة جهله فرطو بها بدم بارد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (13 مارس 2010)

جزاااااااااكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمون


----------

